# JP Build Prop....



## ajbang (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm trying to update to the latest "Official" jelly bean update...but I had made changes to my build.prop and forgot to make a backup. I am on the leaked jelly bean version 6.16.211 from a month or two ago...I tried updating but it keeps failing b/c of my build.prop file. Could someone with an clean build.prop from that version upload it? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Here:
View attachment buildprop.zip


I pulled it from this stock jb leak flashable zip: http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/6166-rom-100-stock-motoblur-98728-official-flashable-odex-jb-41-for-safestrap/

Note that it's just the file, not a flashable zip (had to zip it to attach)


----------



## BigCrisco39 (May 12, 2012)

Would a simple file swap work for me? Iam updating to the newest JB from the Christmas OTA.
I get a error in the system/framework/core.odex
Could i just pull the file from the new build and replace it on my phone?

Thanks
Chris

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

